# Northwest boat build.



## smokepole

I have a friend you have met that made a jump like that with his boat. From a 60 to a 115. I think you helped him out with that. I think his horsepower increase was mainly for fun. Haha. 




Yeah he claims it was for 'efficiency' not for fun!
I'm not buying 100% of what he's selling tho. 
I can't wait to get a ride in his sled one day so I can see for myself how efficient it really is. :lol:


----------



## SullysSteelies

I very much remember that friend! His boat was seriously underpowered from what he said (something like 16-18 mph with two guys). He did the new lightweight 115/80 Yammy and it scoots. Still not ridiculously fast, but when he loads 3 guys in and wants to get up and go he'll have the power to do so. Higher HP jets don't always equate to crazy top speed jumps, but the amount of power to get on plane will go up big time as the powerhead displacement increases and you get into the large size pump. 

Sure, he could have jumped to a 90/65 and been happy, but no one ever complains that they purchased TOO MUCH horsepower down the road. It's typically the opposite where someone wanted to save $1000-$2000 and regret it down the road because they went a little light on HP. 

If you go with a canvas bimini you'll only have the resistance of the wind when motoring instead of the weight of the windshield + hard top enclosure. The extra weight buries the hull and creates so much more friction on the hull. I see more boats that have the right hp but too much weight forward and they're losing 3-4 mph because of how much drag there is from 14 ft of a 16 ft boat being in the water. Just another case in favor of the tiller


----------



## omalson

Good point. I have run a few boats on Alaska similar size and motors to ones here they handle a lot better with the consoles farther back. Towards mid boat. Keeps the nose up. But they are set up for carrying loads and long rides. We are set up for short runs and using the entire back for fishing. 
Would you know where I can find a jet for a late 80s-early 90s Johnson 60hp? I have a motor and trailer already for a smaller boat so I may build that first then go big. Just my thoughts for now. And did his boat look sound enough to handle the 115? I know the guy that built it so I wondered. Haha

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SullysSteelies

I don't have anything in stock for that style motor in a jet pump. Try Jet Doctor in Missouri or Craigslist out west in Washington/Oregon/AK. There are all sorts of red pumps and complete motors with pumps out there for cheap! 

The boat handled the 115/80 Yammy No Problem! It didn't even flinch when the motor was bolted on and the hoist was removed. 

I'm all about keeping the back half or less of the boat in the water when on step. One other plus is that when you're running from the rear as a tiller or rear console, you always get to fish from the rear of the boat! This is very helpful in float fishing scenarios for making extra long drifts. I've also found it awesome for backbouncing with or without a kicker and for setting plug rods. I no longer have to walk around the seat behind the console, then between my passengers in the rear, just to start my kicker or get rods out. When float fishing or casting everyone just stands up and starts fishing as soon as the boat is anchored. I'd especially want a tiller if I were guiding to make the boat feel less crowded and safer to walk around in for clients.


----------



## lenray

I could haul a boat or two to Fairbanks if that would be of any help....


----------



## omalson

Working on it len

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## The Ghettoblaster

So I get to be the guinea pig.... :rant:



omalson said:


> Let's do it ghettoblaster. That way we can work the bugs out before mine. Haha
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omalson

Exactly. I don't want to screw up my boat!!

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omalson

Material will be at the shop Thursday night. I ordered enough for 2 boats. One for me one for a buddy. Looks like 2 16' 60" boats for now. I will post pics as when I have something worth sharing. Thanks for the input. 16' this time then 20' next. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lenray

A 20 footer--that will be a BOAT--ya got a bud building also. Watch him he is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED..............


----------



## omalson

Material is here. The boy was a huge help unloading the trailer. I think he will be welding before this boat is finished. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omalson

. No work on this thing till Sunday. But its ready to start welding on. Sides and bottom fitted and set. ready to burn wire. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nighttime

Sweet, I wish I had time and room for a project like that, maybe some day. What guage you using? .125?


----------



## omalson

. Both put together now. One is ready for framing the other needs some welding and a transom then framing. . 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## davi5982

Dang Owen your moving right along. 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SullysSteelies

After setting my boat up exactly how I wanted it over the last couple years I've gotten to a spot where it's my best bet to sell it. Had boats all through college when I got to fish whenever I wanted, and now with being a grown-up I've got less time to fish and more responsibilities. Had to prioritize and a house and other things are taking the top of the list right now. I'm sure I'll get back into something in a few years, but for now she's got to go. Besides, I'm sure I can get a few boat rides from you all on here in exchange for some of the knowledge I've gained from fishing out of a boat the past 10 years all over West Michigan 

It's posted in classifieds. Totally rigged 1995 Roughneck 1768AW with a 1995 Johnson 90/65 Tiller Jet. Sweet setup that's going to make someone extremely happy.


----------



## StiffNeckRob

And how does that pertain to THIS thread??:sad:


----------



## SullysSteelies

On the topic of boats, building boats, outfitting boats, delivering boats to Alaska, etc... 

Thought it was relevant in case someone wanted to talk with me about getting into a pretty cool river boat


----------



## omalson

Planning on working on the boats tomorrow for a while. Of anyone wants to come up and help or check it out pm me. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chrome Crazy

Don't forget that we are doing that one job in the morning


----------



## omalson

Took the day off work and tried to get some things done on the boat. Talked to vans in grand rapids and got all set up with a motor and anchor winch. It was a good day.
















Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omalson

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omalson

I have everything purchased and ready to go. Just need to get some time. Its getting a river Larry anchor winch. A new 60-40 mercury jet drive outboard. I am using the raptor lining for the paint on the interior. I have a few more pieces to cut for the dog house but after that I need to water test. Then paint and install parts and pieces I will post some more pictures in the next week or 2. Hoping to have it on the water in 2 weeks. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omalson

I purchased all the outboard parts from vans in grand rapids. Tom is a stand up guy. Very happy with my experience there. I have bought from freeway in the past. And would have this time but my friend pushed me to Van's. Jim at freeway is also great. Both great honest dealers. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omalson

the plan is paint tomorrow. As long as I can get it on the trailer. . paint then hopefully Sunday start setting the equipment on it. Getting close to go time. I did water test it today and surprisingly no leaks. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## big earl

Very nice


----------



## omalson

. Primer is going on. Waiting for it to dry then liner goes on

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omalson

. All painted. Used raptor lining for the interior. Seemed to work well and covered nicely. Needs a few days to cure in the heat before it comes home for a motor and controls. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SullysSteelies

omalson said:


> I purchased all the outboard parts from vans in grand rapids. Tom is a stand up guy. Very happy with my experience there. I have bought from freeway in the past. And would have this time but my friend pushed me to Van's. Jim at freeway is also great. Both great honest dealers.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thank you for the kind word Owen! I do what I can to help out members of the site and other river guys in the state even if it's just offering some professional advice. The boat is looking sweet!


----------



## omalson

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## smokepole

All that work and it looks so sweet then you went and did THAT? :yikes:

Scott was right after all! L0L :SHOCKED:

That's a nice looking sled Owen! Very nice!


----------



## The Ghettoblaster

Nice job!


----------



## omalson

Not sure what you are talking about smokepole. I only assume its about the mercury. I know. I deserve some flack for buying a mercury but the price was right. Have to install the hatch covers and the winch and it should be done. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cmueller302

Looks good buddy. Don't worry about that mercury it will run lake a champ for years. Put your anchor in chrome's shop.
I'll get my luck ice fishing bucket later.


----------



## omalson

Now I need some help naming it. I am thinking about a cool boat building company name. Something clever and catchy. I don't want to build boats as a business. Just a hobby but I would like a name on them so people know who built them. So far there are 6 on the water and 1 more on the way. I am thinking "skinny water customs". Any suggestions? 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## J-Lee

Another nice build, well done!


----------



## FishKilla419

Dude the boat looks awesome. Almost ready to slay some fish.


----------



## SullysSteelies

Those new Merc 60/40s are the best bang for your buck and they straight up outperform the Yamaha 60/40. Fits a 20" transom which keeps the motor lower and out of the way. Sure, the Yamaha will be a solid motor, but so will the Mercury and for about $1800 less.

You made a great choice! No flack should be given for that...be nice Nick!


----------



## glucas

omalson said:


> Now I need some help naming it. I am thinking about a cool boat building company name. Something clever and catchy. I don't want to build boats as a business. Just a hobby but I would like a name on them so people know who built them. So far there are 6 on the water and 1 more on the way. I am thinking "skinny water customs". Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 How about OMALSON BUILT!


----------



## glucas

omalson said:


> Now I need some help naming it. I am thinking about a cool boat building company name. Something clever and catchy. I don't want to build boats as a business. Just a hobby but I would like a name on them so people know who built them. So far there are 6 on the water and 1 more on the way. I am thinking "skinny water customs". Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


How about Omalson Built. or omalson river boats. Put your name in it somewhere. Skinny river boats by Omalson???


----------



## omalson

The boat is officially done. Took the family out on the river today for some bass fishing. Both kids hooked and landed their own fish. Great day on the water. Thanks for following the post and the comments about the build. It is a very rewarding hobby. Especially to see my daughter and son enjoying the river like I do. Thanks so the kind posts. I will start a new thread for the next build when I happens.
















Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## flyrodder46

Great photos, glad you got to spend the time with your family for the first outing of the new build. I'm sure that there will be many more memories with them in the boat.

D


----------



## msfcarp

omalson said:


> The boat is officially done. Took the family out on the river today for some bass fishing. Both kids hooked and landed their own fish. Great day on the water. Thanks for following the post and the comments about the build. It is a very rewarding hobby. Especially to see my daughter and son enjoying the river like I do. Thanks so the kind posts. I will start a new thread for the next build when I happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Hey, my son and I were anchored just upstream from you, nice looking boat! I have been following your build. I troll this forum, mostly post in sag bay.


----------



## omalson

It was great fishing yesterday. I went back up later in the evening with a former coworker and his kid. We boated upwards of 70 fish. And just before we left I hooked a sturgeon. Probably 45". We had it to the boat 3 times. Before we could get a good look. Shortly after it got off. Awesome end to the day. Next time stop me and say hi. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

